# HTML Parser



## safari92 (19. Dez 2010)

Hallo Leute. 

Ich habe folgendes Problem: 
Ich besitze ein HTML File und aus diesem File muss ich mir einige Informationen holen.

Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem HTML Parser. Ich habe zwar schon danach gegoogelt, aber die was ich gefunden habe, für die gibt es keine guten Dokumentationen.

Es wäre gut, wenn die Methoden ähnlich sind wie bei JDOM.

Also vielleicht kennt ihr irgendwelche guten HTML Parser mit doku, die leicht zu bedienen sind.

Danke!!


----------



## fastjack (1. Jan 2011)

In Swing gibt es einen HTML-Parser, NekoHTML ist auch verwendbar, ebenso jTidy.


----------



## Noctarius (1. Jan 2011)

Hier mal eine ganze Sammlung: Open Source HTML Parsers in Java


----------

